
Ask HN: How did you get your first five customers? - memn0nis
Curious as to how other startups got there first five customers (or first few)? Were they all people in your existing network? Did you cold email &#x2F; cold call? Did you advertise? What were your most successful techniques?
======
parthi
Personal network, PH, HN. No paid acquisition. Built relationships while
testing concept with a landing page first, so I had beta customers lined up at
launch.

It's important to try to convert leads on your website early on since you
don't have a ton of traffic.

The first customers are always the hardest. Good luck!

